
Show HN: TimePike – timesheets reconsidered - wsieroci
Hi,<p>This is my new project (<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.timepike.com&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.timepike.com&#x2F;</a>) which tries to solve basic problem of most small agencies: tracking working hours and holidays of employees and generating invoices for clients.<p>I know that there are many similar solutions out there. Still, I haven&#x27;t found one solving this problem in really clean, intuitive and super helpful way (for employer as much as for employees).<p>That&#x27;s why I decided to build one.<p>Any feedback is really highly appreciated!<p>Cheers,
Wiktor
======
charlieegan3
We use Workflowmax for this job and many of us dislike it because it's
frustrating to enter time. Based on the images on the
[https://www.timepike.com/#keyfeatures](https://www.timepike.com/#keyfeatures)
page it looks like this follows a similar pattern - which is a shame.

I like the idea of more of a 'painting' style where I colour in different
blocks of the week for different projects.

~~~
wsieroci
> I like the idea of more of a 'painting' style where I colour in different
> blocks of the week for different projects.

Thanks for your feedback! So you mean that you would rather use mouse to do
(by painting) instead of keyboard to put those numbers, or you mean that you
would be able to "paint" how much you worked on projects at the end of the
week? Somehow problematic could be to set minutes.

~~~
charlieegan3
I only need it to be to the nearest 15 mins really - perhaps this is uncommon.

Yeah, it'd be good to just drag over sections to colour them in for a certain
project. Entering the numbers is a pain and the reason I dislike wfm.

~~~
wsieroci
I see, thanks for that, it is interesting idea. If I introduced this feature
into TimePike, should I inform you about it?

~~~
charlieegan3
Cool - you could do but it's not my decision to use WFM :(

~~~
wsieroci
You need would need to provide your contact info then - email?

